#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  UNM2000 - Sinal de Card Interruption no cartão GC0B

## ronyjah

Prezados, reinstalamos 2 vezes mas a placa GC0B continua exibindo um ícone cinza ao lado verde. 
A legenda diz que é um sinal de Card Interruption (Priority 7). 

Vocês sabem se é um problema ou significado deste sinal? 
Setup: UNM2000 
RP700 
AN5516-04 
SLOT 2 - GC0B 
SLOT 1 - GC8B

imagem 1


imagem 2


Desde já muito obrigado

----------

